# Kittens need a home, would travel with them!



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

a little over 2 weeks ago... i found more kittens... this has happened before and i already have three that i kept. the kittens are around 6-7 weeks old (guessing really). they are eating mostly soft food now, with some kitten milk so they get enough nutrients. i found a home for one already, and possibly for another one. there are 10 who need good, permanent homes. i am in Michigan but would be willing to travel to take them to forever homes. 

there are:
2 girls, fluffy, black/gray with stripes on face, back legs and tail. 
1 boy who looks the same as above, with more defined gray stripes on face.
1 fluffy girl calico (she has really long hair!) - i may keep her, if i can have anymore cats.
2 black girls with stripes on back legs and tail.
1 black boy with stripes on back legs and tail.
3 black and white short haired (2 boys, 1 girl).

***trying to get most of them to stay still enough for a decent picture***

if you know of anyone who may be interested, please let me know. i am trying to find fosters for them or somewhere that will not put them down. i know places are full as it is, but i cannot bear to have anything bad happen to them. i absolutely CANNOT keep them! i do want to make sure they go to good homes. one is horribly scared, but i am working with him. he has gotten a lot better and no longer bites! he does hiss at people, but loves my large dog. they are all good with the dog. 

any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! i have never had to take cats/kittens somewhere and it horrifies me!! 

thank you so much for any help you may have!


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I will ask around.


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100207382091542.2592462.12100570&l=5d7c26dabe

here are some pictures of some of the kittens. i can't post pics for some reason, so i figured this would be easier -- if it works anyway!


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I shared it on my fb account. I must warn. I live in Arkansas, but I know a lot of people around, especially in TN, so maybe someone close will decide they needs one of those pretty kitties.


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much!! i will keep updating facebook with pictures. one of the kittens like sleeping next to me, wrapped up in something, with his little head sticking out! i did get that, but them my phone died. i will post it as soon as i can.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

They are so darling - I love the grey one. I wish I could have more *sighs*


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

thank you  Noah, the fluffy gray one, thinks he is the momma or poppa... not sure which he thinks he is, but he takes care of all of them! he is fixed too, by the way 

they are going to be seeing the vet soon. one seems to have a URI and i don't want all of them to get it. his little eyes were swollen this morning, but are cleaned out and doing better now. i am trying to separate them from Noah so he doesn't get sick. he seems to want to lick his eyes all the time.


----------



## Cnamommy (Jun 4, 2011)

Where are you in ar I'm in batesville I would want a female cuz I have a female don't want a male PM me.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! That calico one is such a doll! Uggh, I hate looking at cute kitties! And who's cat is in there, it looks almost like a siamese calico typish cant really explain the color cuz its SO unique! He/she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Valerie (May 30, 2011)

The link isn't working. :? Are there any kittens left who need homes? Is it possible to post pictures of the kittens in an album on your profile? I would love to see them.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Valerie- try again, the link just worked for me.


----------



## Valerie (May 30, 2011)

For some reason the link wasn't working for me earlier, no matter how many times I tried clicking on it and copying and pasting it into the search bar. It's working now. The kittens are cute. What breed are they? 

Thanks for letting me know about the link KittehLuv'n.


----------

